
6 Brainwashing Techniques They're Using On You Right Now - nickb
http://www.cracked.com/article_16656_6-brainwashing-techniques-theyre-using-on-you-right-now.html
======
joshsharp
Never thought I'd see the day when a Cracked article appeared on Hacker News.
I left Digg to get away from this sort of stuff.

